# 1980 Bass Tracker 3 ::: new pics added 4/11



## scyharris (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey fellas, 
Been lurking for a while and finally picked up a 16' Tracker on a steel trailer for $450. I will post pics very soon but in the meantime I have a few questions.
Can you sandblast these aluminum hulls to remove paint?? Not really keen on the wire brush for 80 hours gig nor the toxic paint stripper route. (although I would if that is the best way) I plan on using steelflex after I remove the orange bottom paint. Secondly, this will be mainly used in salt water so as far as decks are concerned (already ripped the old rotten wood out) can starboard be used?? I have access to as much as I need. I already know that it is slippery so I will probably apply seadek or hydrturf or something similar. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I will post pics by tomorrow


----------



## Sader762 (Jul 7, 2010)

I know others will say don't sand blast it, but after using one on some parts of mine this is they way I'll do my next boat. if yo go easy and use just enough pressure to take the paint off without harming the aluminum you'll be fine. Make sure you use a medium grit abrasive and not a coarse grit. I think you can get into more trouble with a wire brush and angle grinder sometimes.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Soda blast, or use walnut shells.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, sand has the tendancy to keep the paint from sticking back on it.

I'd chemically strip it, 2' sections at a time.

Jamie


----------



## Sader762 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> Yep, sand has the tendancy to keep the paint from sticking back on it.
> 
> I'd chemically strip it, 2' sections at a time.
> 
> Jamie




Do you have a source for this or experience, or is this just what "you've heard." I haven't found this to be the case in my experience. Not calling you out I just want to get the correct information out there.


----------



## Howard (Jul 8, 2010)

Now I am curious, what does sand have in it that prevents paint from sticking if the surface is prep correctly?


----------



## scyharris (Jul 10, 2010)

Alright, next question... What do you think of Sintra (very light) as a deck material (that is supported very well underneath) with hydroturf on the flat surfaces as a non skid? The main reason I am entertaining alternatives to plywood is because of the 99% saltwater use. I also do not want to have to replace in 2 years. Also, do you recommend painting the inside or leaving it bare aluminum. I am only asking for an additional layer of protection (steelflex on the outside and bedliner on the inside). Thanks in advance!!


----------



## scyharris (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry that it took so long without pics  . We have four year old twins and they keep us quite busy (but I digress). 
It is hard to see from the inside garage pics but I have already steelflexed the bottom up to the sprayrail. I decided to use the aircraft stripper and pressure washer route and it worked fairly good. I have the thing completely gutted and am ready to start building my framing for the decks. I will be using a bunch of scrap that I have access to and will use Sintra board for the decks with hydroturf on top. Feel free to comment or ask questions. The last pic is what we reagularly deal with down here in central Florida.


----------



## Zum (Jul 31, 2010)

Man,must be a real shame to have to put up with catching those all day...
Boats looking great.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 31, 2010)

scyharris,

Looks like you've gotten a good start on working on your boat. I researched both the Starboard and Sintra you've mentioned in your posts. I found some good information on the Starboard here about it's properties for marine applications: https://www.kingstarboard.com/products/StarBoard.aspx

The Starboard appears ideal for your application. On the other hand, what I found out about the Sintra: https://www.lairdplastics.com/content/view/267/71/ indicates to me you might want to research it a little more. What concerns me is the "moderately expanded closed-cell polyvinyl chloride (PVC)" construction. 

Here's the concerns I have with using that material in this application: 1. How much is it likely to crush with your weight on top of it? Most applications seem to be with signage and robotics. 2. As a closed cell foam, will it absorb water? If the answer to the second question is yes, you may get out on the water, become waterlogged. Not a good thing to be out on the ocean.

Based on this, I would acquire a bit of the Sintra and test it, both with the weight of the heaviest man I could find as well as soaking it for a good while in the salt water I planned to use it in. If the tests turn out good, I would use it. IF not, I wouldn't.

If you still have a source for the Starboard, it looked really ideal and I'm considering it for my application when I get my boat.

I hope this post helps.

Dave


----------



## scyharris (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave, thanks for the info. There are a few guys on here that have already used Sintra. When comparing Starboard was just too heavy for me. Sintra is used by some friends in the sign industry and it is what they use when weather exposure is a concern. After looking at it and cutting a sample piece I am confident it will serve the purpose well. I will update as ptogress is made.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 31, 2010)

That is a sweet boat and for $450. What a steal!!!


----------



## scyharris (Aug 8, 2010)

Wondered if anyone knew what the info on the capacity plate says on my boat (total weight, max hp, etc...)? The plate is still physically there but it is so sun faded that it is illegible. 1980 16' Bass Tracker 3. If nobody knows then the next question would be "where could I find out". Thanks in advance for the info!!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey man I have almost the exact same boat mine is actually a 79 and is registered at 17 feet.. I dont know if yours is the same but our boats look identical and my max hp is 55 and I believe max weight is 3 peoples and equipment at 1000lbs


----------



## scyharris (Aug 8, 2010)

Queencitybassman, what kind of speed are currently getting out of your setup? Thanks for the capacity plate info.


----------



## scyharris (Aug 8, 2010)

Wanted to add the original pics of when I picked it up. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics


----------



## scyharris (Apr 26, 2011)

I know that it has been forever since my last update. Sorry. However, I do check the site almost everyday to keep up on things. I have finished everything except the motor (will do that tomorrow night). I will be running a 70 hp Johnson 2 stroke. What kind of speed do you think I will see?? FYI, the decks are made from sintra board (approx. 1/2" thick) Bracing is made up of every bit of scrap aluminum I could find (ladders, angle, etc...) Sorry that I do not have more pics of the bracing itself, but there is a bunch under there. Finished out the decks with Hydro turf. Used the second sheets (cheaper and no visible flaws). Any questions please ask.

Scott

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/summer2010julyaugust031.jpg

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/summer2010julyaugust032.jpg

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/almostdone001.jpg

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/almostdone002.jpg

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/almostdone006.jpg

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/almostdone005.jpg

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/almostdone004.jpg

https://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo258/scyharris/almostdone003.jpg


----------



## scyharris (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry here are the actual pics instead of the links:


----------



## KRS62 (Apr 26, 2011)

VERY nice rig! 

KRS


----------



## reedjj (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! Great Job!

I don't know for sure but I would guess you will be running in the high 40's with a 70hp!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice layout


Its a shame you covered up that kick ass paint job though :lol:


----------



## Zum (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great,hard to beleive it's the same boat.
As far as speed...fast,probably scary fast.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 27, 2011)

job well done. Looks like a new boat, enjoy.


----------



## scsdiver (Feb 18, 2013)

awesome build really looks like a brand new g3. i really like your flooring choice how has it held up for you?


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks great! Very nice


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 24, 2013)

Sweet looking boat! =D> How do you like the hydro turf? What size is it sold and how much did it take to do your boat and approx how much was it to do your boat?


----------

